# KA24DE Are they all the same?



## 240slidewayz (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok so I decided to be a dumbass and blow my motor. Now I'm forced to buy another one. I started searching around for another KA24DE and what I found stumped me. I am very new to the world of Nissan as I just recently bought a '93 240SX (I've been in Honda's for years and still have one) so I have no idea how interchangeable Nissan motors are.

Ok now to the question. While searching for a KA24DE I found some that came out of an altima and if i remember correctly even a frontier. Are all KA24DE's the same? Yes I know that sounds like a really stupid question but its the difference in several hundred dollars when trying to buy one. To me it seems as if they should be the same and that the price just goes up because one came from a 240 and the other a non-sportscar. 

If its a stupid question and you want to laugh, go ahead...Just try and help me out at the same time. Thanks


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok...look at a fwd motor (i.e. altima), and then look at a rwd motor (i.e. 240sx). You'll realize that they are mounted differently in the engine bay. The rwd engine is mounted length wise w/ the car. While fwd engines are mounted widthwise between the wheel wells.

So pretty much what I'm saying is...they are not the same...if you have a 91-94 240sx, you will want to get a 91-94 240sx KA24DE....


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

You can use any '91-98 KA24DE, but you have will have to use your intake manifold and stuff if you use a '95-98.


----------



## 240slidewayz (Jul 7, 2005)

Well that does make sense and I definitely didn't think of that. Now lets brainstorm this way...

Since Nissan made a motor that is obviously used for both FWD and RWD applications is it possible they can be mounted either way? That seems to be a possibility as it would keep costs down to make one motor versus two. Hey its an idea, what do you think?


----------



## 240slidewayz (Jul 7, 2005)

thedaddies said:


> You can use any '91-98 KA24DE, but you have will have to use your intake manifold and stuff if you use a '95-98.




Thats about what I was thinking. Thank you so very much. You just saved me!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

You can most likely mount the block both ways, but you would obviously need a different tranny... Also, if you want to put a 95-98 KA in your car, there are some wiring differences...you're best bet is just going for a 91-94 KA from a 240, and dropping it right in...no problems at all.


----------



## 240slidewayz (Jul 7, 2005)

I think I'll take the newest one I can find for the lower mileage. As for wiring differences that can be handled. I have the KA24DE already in my 240 i just blew it, so I have all the needed parts. Thanks for the help guys, time to go buy an engine and do a swap. I'll take pics for you guys just for fun. Thanks


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

If you wanna drop in a S14 motor, you just nned your S13 intake manifold, exhaust manifold, and distributor. Thats it. There is no wiring that is needed for this since you're swapping the electronics from your S13-S14.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

^true...very true... didn't think of that. I just normally see people take the S14 intake manifold too... my bad, overlooked that little tit bit of information.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

but one thing how would the motor work if you were to get a OBD-II KA froma 96+. wouldnt you have some problems having the older OBD and a newer OBD motor?

Don


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> but one thing how would the motor work if you were to get a OBD-II KA froma 96+. wouldnt you have some problems having the older OBD and a newer OBD motor?
> 
> Don


Once again, I discuss ALL of this in my KA swap post in my KA turbo thread in the General section.
Let's take this one by one.
You can swap the S14 motors into any 240SX, no problem. You can even use the S14 ECU and wiring harness, as I did for a while. You do not need the S13 lower intake plenum at all, ever. Not even on OBD-II motors. 1995 S14 motors aren't OBD-II, so that wouldn't matter anyways. You can use the OBD-II motors with an S13 wiring harness, you just won't have OBD at all. This is what I do, this is what everyone does, and this makes complete sense. With a host of aftermarket parts, your check engine light would be in your face 24/7 anyways.
The only reason people take the S13B OBD-I lower intake plenum is so that OBD still works, but OBD is retarded in the first place, and I've never seen a 55 in my life. 
I have a 1997 OBD-II manifold equipped KA24DE in my car right now, on an S13B spark setup, S13B ECU, and of course S13B harness.


----------



## 240slidewayz (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok well I've been spending way too much time shopping for an engine. I've been reading and reading and I must have changed my mind a million times. I really want to just go ahead and do the SR swap since that was the original plan for the car (just not till later). I am stuck between my wants and my needs. LOL, aren't we all. I think it is best that I just stick another KA in to get my daily back on the road. I'm tired of bumming rides. In this thread it was said that any 91-98 KA could be used. Well right now I'm looking at a 2000 KA for $400. Will this not work? My theory says there can't be too many if any differences between a 98 and a 2000 since they are both OBD2, but thats just my theory. 

PLEASE help me out with this question as soon as possible, I don't want to pass on a good deal and at the same time I don't want to buy a motor I can't use. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken they didn't make a Rear-Drive KA in 2000. The last Rear-Drive KA they built was in 98 with the death of the S14 (R.I.P.). I suggest going with the best 91-98 KA you can possibly find. I'm pretty sure the 2000 KA goes in the Altima FWD, so it won't fit. It shouldn't be too difficult to find a decent RWD 91-98 KA from my own personal experiences.


----------

